# Muscular spasms.



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Does anyone on this board suffer from muscular spasms? Not simply the occassional twitch or jerking, or even just intestinal spasms, but spasms that are more widespread. Effecting the /neck/head/nasal passages in particular, possibly more so on the left side. I'm trying to find out how many people in the CFS/FMS/IBS basket have this particular problem. For six years thought I was in a class by myself but of late have heard from four others suffering these symptoms, each of whom have various symptoms of CFS/FMS/IBS. Think I posted here some time back re; new treatment I was waiting on, got sick and treatment not due to start now until mid-April. If you get these deep wave-like spasms please either email me direct or answer here.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Nina:Yes, I definitely have muscle spasms in my neck/head/sinuses. Some days it's so bad that I difficulty turning my head. Everything is so tight and spasm up in my head/neck/shoulders. I've been going through a bad bout with my sinuses for about a year now and haven't been able to figure out if it's my sinusitis or fm. I do take muscle relaxants when things get bad and they do help a bit. I'm having a lot eye twitching this past week, driving me crazy (left eye). Can you tell us about this new program you will be starting April?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Nina!Yes, I get the spasms, too. This latest bout is now going on 4 weeks and it's taking it's toll. My neck is so stiff that I'm having trouble turning my head without major pain and I've lost range of motion. It started as just a real sore, stiff neck and shoulders. My sinuses have been draining more---I chucked it up to allergies, but maybe it has something to do with the muscles being so tight. The top of my head feels like someone has screwed something on it as tight as it will go and my ears hurt as though I have an ear infection. I've been taking Skelaxin for muscle relaxing and Advil for pain/inflammation. It will ease it for such a short time that it hardly pays to take it. Help!! Don't know what to do any more. And to top it all off, I just started a new job as a "professional" housecleaner. This coming week I have three morning jobs to do. We need the "extra", so I have to do this. It seems I feel better if I keep moving, even though I hurt.I had to cancel an appointment at the Marshfield Clinic. I was suppose to go this last Wednesday, but Marshfield Clinic does not belong to a PPO group; therefore, I would have to "fork over" $600 up front to meet the deductible for the year for a non-PPO clinic. I can't afford it. I don't know what to do any more. Everyday it gets worse. Maybe I'll have to go on some Valium and Morphine combo to give the muscles a chance to relax or something. It feels as though I have a severe neck injury---like whiplash or something. Am I making sense?A friend just heard about a Pain Center called Great Lakes Pain Center. She thought it was around the Milwaukee, WI area. Does anyone know anything about this? She said she heard they have been using some kind of electrode type treatment that has given Fibro sufferers relief like nothing else has!! DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS????HELP US, PLEASE!!Karen


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi Guys,I don't know about that treatment you are talking about but I have sent away for this other thing. Please don't ask me to remember what it is called ha haI will have to find the page again for you.It is this little thing that they implant into the side near the spinal column.They are sending me some information.Brooke------------------B Howes


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Will email each of you direct so we can get clear if we are all experiencing the same thing. Please excuse if I do not put up "the treatment" at this stage as I feel it would be best to undergo it myself first and see what the results are. Can say that it is being carried out by a very innovative, internationally respected research gastroenterologist. Also that it is getting very good results for a number of intractable conditions that other medico's give up on. Seems there are some people on the IBS board who also get these "right up into the head spasms". Interesting!


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

I get muscle spasms often.. pain/twitches/tremors in the neck, shoulder, chest.. eye twitching.. etc. My pain is worst when i wake up from sleep in the mornings.. recently, it got dramatically worse.. and I found out that I had disk compression/bulge in the cervical spine (with an MRI).. based on my recent reading of books on back pain.. FMS patients frequently land up with cervical disk/compressed nerve problems.. In my case, my theory is that my sleep problems over the years were the primary cause.. I think there is some funky stuff (like muscle tightness) going on when I sleep that is behind this.. The only response I got from doctors is that they dont know why its happening..I think the pain that some of you might be having in the shoulder, neck, upper back region is probably due to initial stages of disk compression/disk bulge in the cervical spine that is causing compression of the some of the nerves emanating from the spine to the left or right side of the body.. I have had dramatic improvements (at least so far, will keep my fingers crossed) with daily exercises (morning and night) of the neck and shoulder muscles.. with little or no weights but lots of repetitions.. My theory on this is that strengthening/toning the muscles adjoining the neck area decreases the load on the cervical disks.. I wish I had started these exercises 3 years ago when the pain/twitches started. For me, the way I see it, I'll have to be doing these exercises for ever.. so I am not forced to have to do the cervical disk surgery.. I dont want to slide down that slippery slope!


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Yea Jude can be a problem knowing just what is causing a particular problem, but in my case I've had all the MRI's, Scans, Ultra's, etc., also massage, acupuncture, oestopathic/chiropathic work and oh heaps more. No the spasms I'm referring to, once described, are readily identifable to those, and only those, who actually experience them. In spite of past colonoscopy/endoscopy etc., which showed nothing other than H.Pylori, now cleared, I now have a gastro who has had patients like me before, and cured them. Not his word, theirs, I've spoken with them. That's why I was asking if anybody else might identify with these spasms. Contacted each of the above, one has replied and said no, not same problem as her, another couldn't get the 'attachment' to read, and the third I haven't heard from. So I'm having this particular treatment sometime after Easter, I hope, and if successful will post it.


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

Good luck, Nina! Let us know how the treatment goes.


----------

